# Swhacker broadhead?



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has seen or has shot the Swhacker broadhead yet?It looks sort of interesting but would like some feedback if any is out there.


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

never heard of it


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*One opinion *

Just had a look at the website, from what i can see it's just one more expandeble broadhead out there. Personaly i whent back to fix blades a few years back with the american broadhead and will never turn back. With a well tuned arrow to the bow and one of those heads on it i group at 60+ yards. Not that i would take such a long shot but it's nice to see consistency like that.

I realy see no real use for expandeble anymore.

Regards


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sonoran*

It looks an awful lot like a Sonoran to me, which *have been around for years*. Wonder if they were sold. Sonorans, at least, were pretty good heads I think. Note the single beveled cutting surface on the wings. If the Swhacker photos are accurate, the skimpy number of threads would give me pause...

Swhacker:











Sonoran:


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow snoodslapper you are right they are pretty much the same head.


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

FYI, hank parker and his sons endorse this head. i had never heard of these heads before reading this thread. learn something new (and not always useful) everyday.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

First of all I want to preface this by saying that I don't mean to be critical of this head and I have know idea who Hank Parker is so please don't think I am bashing him. If my comments are out of line, I hope a moderator deletes my post. I am not looking to start any arguments.

I will offer my opinion as a broadhead collector and somebody that has been working with single bevel broadheads for a while as well as somebody who has been in the engineering field for 20 years. As I look at the picture, I see that the wing blades are a single (but opposing) bevel. As pictured by snood slapper, that would cause the head to pass through the head spinning the head and shaft to the left. Most archers use RH fletching so this abrupt torsional change will cause a slight loss in energy. My own test with single bevel heads has shown this.

The main blades are also beveled but they are beveled on the same side (if the posted pics are correct) This will cause a good deal of blade loading to the side since these blades are so long and each blade will be trying to spin the head in a diff. direction (one blade will be trying to spin the head to the left while the other will be trying to spin it to the right). The cost in this is a loss of energy and penetration. I would expect to see a lot of bent blades after the shot, making this more of a single use head meaning that the main blades would need to be replaced which can get costly. A lot of work and studies have been done on single bevel heads and it is very interesting. This head would would benefit a great deal from beveling the main blades on opposite sides but from a manufacturing standpoint the way they have it now is more cost effective. It would be a guess but I don't think this head will result in pass thrus.

If I can offer up my crystal ball prediction, based on the number of new heads that are released each year and the number of heads that last only a year or two on the market (about 20 or less new heads a year) I don't think you will find this head for sale in 2010. If you but it and like it, I suggest stocking up on replacement blades.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

almost the same as the Aftershock Hypershock's, just not as cool:darkbeer:


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree with Rancid that there are better designs out there; especially for actuation/opening. (Rancid I think your comments are very well thought out and justifiable) 

I never used them, but the Sonorans did have fairly thick blades (0.32) and their old site (at least I believe it is their old site if they've been bought) does have a good number of success pics. (*That, of course, you probably take with a grain of salt since it is their site, after all*) You can at least surmise from the design that entrance holes would likely be less than stellar. However, you'd think if they were that popular, more folks would shoot them. But I can understand it since I firmly believe the Innerloc EXP is one of the finest mechanicals you can shoot, but hardly anybody does.

Here is the (old?) Sonoran site: http://www.sonoranbowhunting.com/gallery.htm


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

http://www.swhacker.com/compatible/


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Swacker is Sonoran*

I just talked with Rick the owner of sonoran Broadheads and yes the swacker is a newer version of the 2 blade sonoran broadhead. The blades are improved and being made in Germany, and by the end of the year sonoran will then become swacker broadheads. If you want to purchase broadheads you can go on the sonoran site to buy sonoran heads as there will be minimal difference between the two. I have personally used the head, and I love it. I shot a deer a 42 yds last year and he went approximately 20feet. before expiring. I would highly recommend these heads to anybody.


----------



## richa3md (Dec 4, 2009)

from what i have done with this broadhead it is nothing short of awesome. 1 1/4 entry and 2 1/4 exit bled like a son of a gun. Down in 15 yards


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> First of all I want to preface this by saying that I don't mean to be critical of this head and I have know idea who Hank Parker is so please don't think I am bashing him. If my comments are out of line, I hope a moderator deletes my post. I am not looking to start any arguments.
> 
> I will offer my opinion as a broadhead collector and somebody that has been working with single bevel broadheads for a while as well as somebody who has been in the engineering field for 20 years. As I look at the picture, I see that the wing blades are a single (but opposing) bevel. As pictured by snood slapper, that would cause the head to pass through the head spinning the head and shaft to the left. Most archers use RH fletching so this abrupt torsional change will cause a slight loss in energy. My own test with single bevel heads has shown this.
> 
> ...


Well, Ive shot swhackers my whole bowhunting carrer and had never had a single blade bent even on bone and have had many pass throughs on animals. In fact I have used a head on 3 animals before [mule deer, javalina, and bobcat] and it is still in my quiver in perfect condition.


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

heres a *few* pics of animals taken with the swhacker.


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

they must be good head's almost every pic you have were gut shots,,


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

bluerocker said:


> they must be good head's almost every pic you have were gut shots,,


the lion and 2 of the pigs were lunged, hard to tell in the pic though


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

I use them and love them. They are just not pushed to sell like others. I've used rage with bad results and switched to Swhackers and will never look back. 40yrd pass through on deer and pass throught on my Bear 8/10. Never broke a blade either. This is just IMO.


----------



## MLN1963 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just watched Hank Parker 3D last night. The Swackers left some nasty holes!


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

I have been shooting Shwacker 100 gr heads for 2 years now....I have killed 7 deer with them, all passthroughs...one of them quartering away and out the off shoulder through the shoulder blade. All 7 animals have fallen within sight of my stand and left a bloodtrail Ray Charles could follow just in case they left my sight I suppose.

All the engineering lingo in the world will not trump my real life experience with this broadhead...They are AWESOME!!!

My $.02


----------



## Ohio-Buck (Mar 25, 2010)

bluerocker said:


> they must be good head's almost every pic you have were gut shots,,


:bs:


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

also like the inverter broadhead which is the third broadhead that is exactly the same as these two. they also make a three blade version. http://www.coueswhitetail.com/bookstore/inverter_broadhead.htm


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a friend that swears by them, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot them.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

do these fly like a field point?


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

bluerocker said:


> they must be good head's almost every pic you have were gut shots,,


Gut shot's you need glasses mate!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I picked some up the other day for the heck of it and tested them out. They surprised me as too there strength, accuracy and penetration. The idea behind the design is interesting. Its nice to see Levi Morgan pimping them now instead of just Hank Parker. I think thats what keeps people from trying them..


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> I picked some up the other day for the heck of it and tested them out. They surprised me as too there strength, accuracy and penetration. The idea behind the design is interesting. Its nice to see Levi Morgan pimping them now instead of just Hank Parker. I think thats what keeps people from trying them..


I agree, I think old Hank hurts more than he helps. Every one of these swhacker threads that I see, there are people bashing on Hank Parker.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Where are these heads Made ?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

ftshooter said:


> Where are these heads Made ?


I guess they are made in China but again because Hank Parker is a goof and they are made in China that doesn't make them a bad head. Of course if you only shoot made in the USA heads good for you supporting the USA but there are so many things made outside the USA in the hunting industry that it would be tough to avoid all of them. Its funny how many products wont be used because of the person pimping them or I guess that works the other way around as well. How many people use Rage broadheads just because thats all you hear when you watch hunting TV.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

The Rage heads flat out work. They were the awesome when they were Rocky Mtn. Broadheads, just lacked the marketing. Randy Ulmer was whacking with the Rocky Mtns a few yrs before they became Rage..
Those Inverter heads look very cool. I think the look higher quality than the Shwacker. JMO


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> The Rage heads flat out work. They were the awesome when they were Rocky Mtn. Broadheads, just lacked the marketing. Randy Ulmer was whacking with the Rocky Mtns a few yrs before they became Rage..
> Those Inverter heads look very cool. I think the look higher quality than the Shwacker. JMO


Yeah the Rage broadhead can work just like a lot of other broadheads can. The problem with them is too many people without the proper bow tune or KE try to use them and it gives them a bad name.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Viper69 said:


> Yeah the Rage broadhead can work just like a lot of other broadheads can. The problem with them is too many people without the proper bow tune or KE try to use them and it gives them a bad name.


 or they hit bone and the blades break, or ferral bends.....the rage isn't even in the same class as the swhacker...sorry


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

manboy said:


> or they hit bone and the blades break, or ferral bends.....the rage isn't even in the same class as the swhacker...sorry


I also like the swhacker better than the Rage. I was just saying that a rage can work.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1549788&goto=newpost

IMO, they suck. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I saw that. They said they hit the spine? All I know is i shot mine through 3/4" of plywood and then two sides of a steel drum and the ferrule didnt look like that and the blades held up as well. I dont know what those green ones are though. I was shooting the black 125 grain 2.25" cut model.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

The one in that picture looks eerily similar to what happened to the one in my test. All I'm saying.


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

The fan boys love em and swear by them.
BUT
IMHO
It's a poor design, and you don't have to be an engineer to figure that out.
If you don't have a complete pass through, you have a small entrance hole for tracking. period. 

Now i'm gonna have people jump all over me about "a poor shot is a poor shot" blah blah blah blah, "you're not gonna find the animal no matter what", blah blah blah.

I would just rather have a larger entrance hole for easier tracking. Plain and simple.

If they work great for you, congrats on finding your one true broadhead love.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

revup said:


> The fan boys love em and swear by them.
> BUT
> IMHO
> It's a poor design, and you don't have to be an engineer to figure that out.
> ...


I agree that the entry hole isnt the best but neither is any over the top mechanical. On the 125's the entry is actually 1 1/8" which isnt too bad.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

I love it. Every thread I have read about Shwacker it is the same thing.....they suck and so does Hank. Personally I have purchased them and am impressed with the design. In fact the blades feel stronger and more durable than the Rage, especially at the fural connection point. I guess I am willing to say that noone needs any more than a 1" cutting diameter 2 blade head to kill an animal, in fact you can kill with smaller. People talk about getting sucked in by bias advertisement makes you stupid. How many of them own a BLOCK target, or Rage or even Mathews. In fact I recently finally broke down and got a block target and have shot less than 500 arrows in it usuing different points of aim and i have already shot 2 arrows through the center with field tips. Obviously not what the pros said but that is reality. I know more people that talk crap about my setup beacause they shoot Mathews and Rage. Bit you know what, my PSE is more comfortable, forgiving and smoother than every Mathews I have shot including the Z7 so I am not going to buy it cuz it is a Mathews. Great bows, but not for me.....oh wait I think I am supposed to say they Suck. 

As a previus shooter of Rage I was not impressed with the design or function. I spent more time trying to keep them from openeing before I drew then I did shooting them. Really sucks when you have it happen when an elk is coming in. However I have seen them do good things. Any broadhead will kill deer with proper placement, just remember history and how many animals were killed with a 2 blade stone arrowhead from stick bows. With the Shwacker you get and entry hole of at least 1" even if it doesnt open which is comparable to some if not most fixed heads. Yes I understand the concept of more blades means more cutting surface but it still doesnt change the width. I wish people would not go crazy on someone for asking about a new product because they dont like the endorsor. Personally I dont like alot of products or personalities on tv but that doesnt mean I am gonna talk crap about a product because of it. I guess I could say that Rage and Mathews suck because I dont like a personality that shoots them, but when it boils down to it they DONT, they are just not for me.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i have tested shwacker 125 over and over against all types of heads into plywood, the beat them all, toughness and penetration.....only 1 broadhead tougher..............inverter................

i have not shot the 100 green shwacker, they might be week.............INVERTER.......100grns.....have a bigger tip and are built with no tapper to the head.....best broadhead i have found.........


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

manboy said:


> i have tested shwacker 125 over and over against all types of heads into plywood, the beat them all, toughness and penetration.....only 1 broadhead tougher..............inverter................
> 
> i have not shot the 100 green shwacker, they might be week.............INVERTER.......100grns.....have a bigger tip and are built with no tapper to the head.....best broadhead i have found.........



Yeah they impressed me through plywood and steel. i would never have thought they would hold up so well.


----------



## youngsean86 (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree... Swhacker is a much better head. What I have seen from using the rage the past several years I will never go back. Check out this video on the rage...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kfyP2joC3o ...... also check out this one two..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3AygnFKjl8 ..... There is another part to the second video, be sure to watch that one as well.


----------



## mathews420 (Sep 28, 2011)

First year hunting and I chose the swhacker because I just heard to many bad things that has happened to rages. 
The thing I like about the swhacker is that they open up inside making the blades stay durable when impacting
The vitals. Many may say well its not big enough entrance for a blood trail but as long as u make a good shot
That deer will be dead


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

Dropped two in their tracks the other day using the green version, cut laterally through 3 ribs on the one. Deff. a surpise. I've always used muzzy 3 blade 100's and never thought I would shoot and expandable.. till now.. haha.. they're an excellent broad head, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got two pack's of 125 grain 2.25" coming to try out. I tried and tried to do research on them, but for the most part it's just people running their mouth that haven't ever shot or seen them. I went through the same thing when I was shooting Rage, but those things were always great to me and everyone I know that has shot them. The things ive herd about people who actually use the Swhacker are good especially the 125's! I'm getting right at 73lbs of KE and 13-14% FOC so as long as I do my part I see no reason why I would have problem's out of them. One of the reasons I even decide to try them was all the crap people talk about them and Hank Parker. Personally I don't care who owns or promotes a product all I care about are the result's *I* can get with that product. Hank Parker is part OWNER of the company he did design them or whatever else people claim on here. Having said that i'll be back in town Monday and im going to shoot them just to make sure all is good and then hopefully try one out on an animal in the next few weeks.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> I've got two pack's of 125 grain 2.25" coming to try out. I tried and tried to do research on them, but for the most part it's just people running their mouth that haven't ever shot or seen them. I went through the same thing when I was shooting Rage, but those things were always great to me and everyone I know that has shot them. The things ive herd about people who actually use the Swhacker are good especially the 125's! I'm getting right at 73lbs of KE and 13-14% FOC so as long as I do my part I see no reason why I would have problem's out of them. One of the reasons I even decide to try them was all the crap people talk about them and Hank Parker. Personally I don't care who owns or promotes a product all I care about are the result's *I* can get with that product. Hank Parker is part OWNER of the company he did design them or whatever else people claim on here. Having said that i'll be back in town Monday and im going to shoot them just to make sure all is good and then hopefully try one out on an animal in the next few weeks.


hank parker had nother to do with the design. a guy named forrest from az made them years ago and sold them. then they became swhacker. not bad a mech.


----------



## Waldo Hunter (Feb 8, 2010)

The swhackers are awesome heads imo. I have used them for a couple years now off and on. It's hard for me to use expandables here in Kansas on deer but if I do use and expandable head, then it will be a swhacker. They have proved themselves over and over again. Watch some of the tests on youtube and see how they compare. In every test they out perform the competition. I normally shoot Magnus Stingers for deer because they are indestructible. If there is an expandable on my arrow, it will be a swhacker.


----------



## joheholm (Oct 19, 2010)

They work GREAT!!!! My buddy shot a doe at 40yrds this weekend quartering away and she went about 40yrds. The arrow was sticking about 8 inches out of her front shoulder. After cleaning the deer we looked at the shoulder and the swhacker split it in two. Even with the arrow in her, you could see the blood trail all the way to her from where he shot her. He shot another doe in the heart and hit the ground and never got up. Shot them for yourself and find out how you like them. I bet you will be pleased.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

LXKID32 said:


> hank parker had nother to do with the design. a guy named forrest from az made them years ago and sold them. then they became swhacker. not bad a mech.



Sorry that's what I meant in my little rant....I forgot to re-read before I posted. I ment to say "Hank Parker is part OWNER of the company he didn't design them or whatever else people claim on here.


----------



## luckyluciano2 (Feb 2, 2005)

*swhacker broadhead*



mattman said:


> Was wondering if anyone has seen or has shot the Swhacker broadhead yet?It looks sort of interesting but would like some feedback if any is out there.


I started shooting them at the begining of the 2011 season, and i love them. I shot 7 deer, an elk, 2 coyotes, and a fox and not a single one went over 40yards. here is a video of me in action with them 

i used to shoot rage, after an extensive field test we did at THC i switched. dont get me wrong they were great but swhacker have none of the little BS things about rage that i couldnt stand like opening up in your quiver or while on a stalk....


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Great head...just try and forget Hank Parker.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

I like how they fly but I don't like how the blade hits the spine I don't like that


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot one just because of the name!


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

If you dont know how swhacker's perform here's a video so you can see for yourself:


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Watch how swhacker performs on this pig --->


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Holy crap this thread is from 08


----------



## flipzhd (Jul 20, 2011)

*Rancid Crabtree & the Swhacker*



Rancid Crabtree said:


> First of all I want to preface this by saying that I don't mean to be critical of this head and I have know idea who Hank Parker is so please don't think I am bashing him. If my comments are out of line, I hope a moderator deletes my post. I am not looking to start any arguments.
> 
> I will offer my opinion as a broadhead collector and somebody that has been working with single bevel broadheads for a while as well as somebody who has been in the engineering field for 20 years. As I look at the picture, I see that the wing blades are a single (but opposing) bevel. As pictured by snood slapper, that would cause the head to pass through the head spinning the head and shaft to the left. Most archers use RH fletching so this abrupt torsional change will cause a slight loss in energy. My own test with single bevel heads has shown this.
> 
> ...


Rancid ,I know this is an old post but.....is your engineering degree in the mechanical field Swhackers are here and your crystal ball is no more.


----------



## gsupb (Dec 27, 2014)

I know this thread is very old, but its 2016 and Shwackers are sold as much if not more now. Anybody have experiences they want to share?




Rancid Crabtree said:


> If I can offer up my crystal ball prediction, based on the number of new heads that are released each year and the number of heads that last only a year or two on the market (about 20 or less new heads a year) I don't think you will find this head for sale in 2010. If you but it and like it, I suggest stocking up on replacement blades.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

gsupb said:


> I know this thread is very old, but its 2016 and Shwackers are sold as much if not more now. Anybody have experiences they want to share?


8 years to be exact!!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

They work well. Used them last year and will use them this year.


----------

